# can you shoot a doe?



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Im sorry, but i can never understand Utah and its hunting regs. I drew a general buck deer for archery, and still have not tagged out (but i only went once). my question is whether or not i can shoot a doe?

i have not read the antlerless regs yet, so maybe this would answer my question.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

From page 13 of the guidebook:

Extended archery
If you haven't taken a deer by the time the
general archery season ends, you can continue
your archery hunting in the state's extended
archery areas.
In the Wasatch Front and Uintah Basin
extended archery areas, you may use archery
equipment to take a deer of either sex from Sept.
15-Nov. 30. From Dec. 1-Dec. 15, only antlerless
deer may be taken.
In the Ogden Extended Archery Area, you may
use archery equipment to take a buck deer only
from Sept. 15-Nov. 30.
Before hunting any of the extended archery
areas, you must complete the Division's Archery
Ethics Course. Please see the Archery Ethics Course
box below for more information.

Extended archery maps and ethics course: 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/huntereducatio ... d_archery/


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

ive done the ethics course, which is stupid fyi. i dont know how i over read "from either sex" . 

all this reading about antlerless is confusing the hell out of me. but than again, i haven't read into.

thanks much for the post!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

.......................


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

bkelz said:


> ive done the ethics course, which is stupid fyi.


Yup...dumber than dirt. But the questions are prompted by actual citations.

98% of us can walk and chew gum at the same time, but the other 2% could kill the deal for everybody. And you know how the media works - one good story and it's all over. Don't know that the online ethics course will help the 2%, but what else can we do?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Stupid should hurt...


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

some violations on the front should hurt bad. Like lose the priveledge for a couple years!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lemmy add this. Even thought you can shoot a doe, please dont. I feel, as do many others on here that the herd up there is suffering a bit and could use a little tender love and care. Shooting does helps when there is a surplus, but that aint the case right now.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 if your a full grown man let the does live. 

Also you cannot shoot a doe in the Ogden area. You cannot shoot a doe in the general archery deer area either and tag it with your buck tag. 

The front deer numbers are down because of the winter of 2010 give them a break with the doe hunts and in a year of so have at them.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Theres lots of does up there, I seen 6 this morning :O•-: . Ditto what Tex and SWB said, leave them alone, if you try hard enough you can get a yearling if nothing else.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I say whack the sucker if you get a chance!! Any deer is a trophy with a bow! Especially a smart ol slick head! There's plenty of deer in this state


----------

